# GT Bravado Rebuild 1993



## ramblinman (Jun 2, 2011)

Here a few photos of my first XC bike which I bought in '93. It's a GT Bravado which has travelled with me for the last 18 years. I just completed a rebuild, only keeping the frame, seat post clamp and brakes. I was in the market for some XTR V brakes, but think I'll stay with the originals after-all.
This bike is ideal for the roads around where I live in Phuket, Thailand; it feels very stiff and comfortable, and with a little luck I'm looking forward to another couple of decades use.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice retro-mod there. Just needs a set of repro decals to finish it off.


----------



## ramblinman (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks, and you might be right about getting some repro decals. Any idea where I might get some?


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice job!!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

ramblinman said:


> Thanks, and you might be right about getting some repro decals. Any idea where I might get some?


I have a huge assload of GT decals, I buy them off eBay. Start there.

Gt decals | eBay


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Great lookin' GT you have! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Velocals for frame decals. I just ordered a set for my 82 Stumpjumper


----------



## ramblinman (Jun 2, 2011)

Since the rebuild, I've used the bike quite often. I find it good for weaving through Phuket traffic, mainly using it as a road bike. A kind friend supplied me with some period V brakes and levers which look great.
I think I might shorten the front shock to improve the geometry, but quite enjoy the twitchy steering as it is...


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

Geez that frame still looks nice.

There are a lot of GT's that have held up well over the years. Nice to see these old frames still getting some use.


----------



## ckruse (Jan 11, 2013)

*nice job*

Nice job on the rebuild. I have a '90 Karakoram that I am hoping to rebuild this summer (currently my winter commuting bike).


----------



## okusare (Jan 30, 2010)

ramblinman said:


> Since the rebuild, I've used the bike quite often. I find it good for weaving through Phuket traffic, mainly using it as a road bike. A kind friend supplied me with some period V brakes and levers which look great.
> I think I might shorten the front shock to improve the geometry, but quite enjoy the twitchy steering as it is...


I would go with a fork with 85 mm. maximum, 100 mm is too much for this frame. But I like the steep angle of horizontal tube! The bike is a beauty.


----------



## J3h (Sep 21, 2018)

ramblinman said:


> Here a few photos of my first XC bike which I bought in '93. It's a GT Bravado which has travelled with me for the last 18 years. I just completed a rebuild, only keeping the frame, seat post clamp and brakes. I was in the market for some XTR V brakes, but think I'll stay with the originals after-all.
> This bike is ideal for the roads around where I live in Phuket, Thailand; it feels very stiff and comfortable, and with a little luck I'm looking forward to another couple of decades use.


That is a beauty, great job!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nice ol' bike. Curious if the Thomson post is oriented backward.
=sParty


----------

